# Meguiars APC or Autosmart G101



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all :wave:

Wanting to buy some APC and unsure of what brand to go for !?

Just looking for some advice on what one of these are better?
And can G101 be used on interior surfaces ?
And also dilution ratios.

Cheers
Chris

:newbie:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

this must be one of the most talked about threads in history,search it for the best info,but i use and have the 2 of them,theres some differences in the 2 and price is one of them :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

one is an APC one is a degreaser tbh completely different IMHO. plus G101 smells like cat pee so i would not use it anywhere near interiors.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

read this from one of the traders listings on DW,googled it:thumb:

Autosmart G101 - 5 Litres



Manufacturer: Autosmart

Product Code: G101-5L

Packed Weight: 6.41kg

Availability: In Stock

Our Price (inc VAT): £17.95

Quantity: 

Customer Rating: 

Write a ReviewRead Reviews


Need it fast? want guaranteed delivery on Tuesday, May 22?
Order it in the next 4 hours, 41 minutes and choose EXPRESS Delivery at checkout.
Non-Caustic All Purpose Cleaner.((rolleyes))

A multi-purpose*, non-caustic cleaner with an advanced solvent-free formulation which cleans quickly and safely.

Features & Benefits:

Great all-rounder for use on difficult to clean areas
Highly effective on grease, oil, soot, brake dust & ink
Safe on paintwork, rubber, glass, plastic & vinyl
Use on headlinings, door panels & boot linings
Can be used to deep clean fabrics
Removes polymer coatings from cars & floors
Autosmarts G101 can be used as an effective dewaxer when used on co-polymer wax.

*Not for use on metalwork or leather.

Size: 5L


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

okay let me put it another way G101 is far more effective as a cleaner than Megs APC, and tbh i would not take G101 anywhere near interiors through the smell tbh.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

to the OP,the old one smells not great,but its no that bad either,but the new one is that bit better and i use it every day valeting and to date,i have not any complaints :thumb: forgot,i also use it on my car/van


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

G101, I would strongly recommend, 5lts will last you ages depending on how often you use it and the dilution.

G101 does not smell like cat pee IMO, although I think it has been improved as I heard old stories that G101 did have an unpleasant smell but mine certaintly doesn't and it just smells like a multi purpose cleaner.

It can be used on interior surfaces, infact I think alot of professional valeters use it on the interior dash, etc for removing difficult patches, stains on the plastics from drink spills, I personally use it on my interior and occasionally before applying dash dandy or finish.

G101 speaks for itself, it's a multi purpose cleaner, it has endless amount of users.

Hope this helps,


----------



## DeanoLfc (Apr 5, 2015)

So this Auto Fetish Guy on 



 has used the Meguiars APC on leathers, would that be an advantage over the G101 as i noticed M4D YN's post *Not for use on metalwork or leather.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just to throw in a curve ball... why not consider ValetPro APC? :wave:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

The old version of G101 did smell but that was due to one of the raw ingredients A/S used but that was rectified a few years back


----------



## justinhcb (Jan 17, 2015)

G101 is used for everything in our house .kitchen bathroom and even on occasion the car !
glass clear as well both great products


----------

